# Joomla! zum Laufen kriegen - Webhost United



## moemaster (15. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,
ich habe mir vor kurzem bei Webhost-United 25GB Webspace geholt und habe heute meine Zugangsdaten bekommen. Damit konnte ich mich dann bei "Parallels Confixx" einloggen. Soweit so gut, aber was nun? Mit Ach und Krach hab ich's nun hinbekommen einen neuen Kunden, also vermutlich mich selbst, zu erstellen. Dort konnte ich dann auch verschiedene CMS installieren. Ich hab erstmal Joomla! genommen und auf "installieren" geklickt. Tcha und nun? Wo kann ich jetzt Seiten erstellen? Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd dafür, aber ich find' da nix. 
Ich wäre unendlich dankbar, wenn mir mal jemand auf die Sprüunge helfen könnte 

Beste Grüße,
Moe


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,


zunächst einmal:

- Hast du dir ein Webhosting Paket oder Reseller Paket gemietet?
- Läuft Joomla unter einer subdomain o.ä. und du weißt nicht, wie du es bedienst
- oder installiert er Joomla nicht?

Um Joomla zu installieren, brauchst du eine Mysql und PHP.
Sobald die Installation abgeschlossen ist, solltest du dich mit deinen (Joomla-)Zugangsdaten im Administratormenü einloggen und Artikel verfassen.

Je nachdem kannst du auhc die Beispieldaten installieren, dann sind schon einzelne Artikel geschrieben und die einzelnen Menüstukturen wurden erstellt.

mfg
bo


----------



## moemaster (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich habe ein Reseller Paket gemietet. Im Moment läuft Joomla leider gar nicht... das ist ja mein Problem. Ich kann Joomla auch installieren, nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich da nun hinkomme, um Seiten zu erstellen.


----------



## akrite (16. Dezember 2010)

... als Joomla-User kann ich Dir mal beschreiben, was ich getan habe um Joomla sowohl 1.0 wie 1.5.x zum Arbeiten zu bewegen:
1. über Confixx eine Db erstellt, *Db-Namen*, *Benutzer* und *Passwort* sauber notiert !
2. das entpackte Joomla-Paket via ftp in das Root-Verzeichnis vom Server kopiert
3. die URL (letztlich worunter es nachher laufen soll) im Browser aufgerufen und der geführten Installation gefolgt
4. nachdem ich die Basisdaten eingegeben habe, admin und *Passwort für den Admin* aufgeschrieben
5. via ftp das Verzeichnis Installation gelöscht und config-datei nach Anweisung behandelt

Das war es schon, jetzt bastelst Du Dir noch ein Template, installierst das über das Backend und dann kann es an den Inhalt gehen !


----------

